# Looking to upgrade



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

At the moment my setup consists of an old Pioneer A101 Amp 
2 channel and speakers with Passive Sub. Actually most of my gear is old (except for the DVD and DVD recorder) Anyone got any recomendations for any new stuff I get.:dontknow:


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

It will help if you post your budget, also what kind of setup are you looking for (5.1, 7.1), listening room dimensions, tastes, preferences etc. You will find a lot of help here!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would start a thread in the xxxxxxx forum asking for suggestions and include all those things Fincave mentions.

Actually if you are looking for speakers too... we probably need a forum for general home theater discussion when it doesn't fit in a particular category. You wouldn't post upgrade discussion about speakers in Component and vice versa.

Give me a little bit to create a new forum for general and then post it there.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Now we got your forum open to post in... Home Theater


----------

